# corn x rat snake ?



## Voodoo Royal Morphs

I been and brought an adult male rat snake today with the hopes of breeding my adult female corn with him in the future and wondering what would they produce. The female corn is an amel and the male rat snake is a grey rat snake crossed with a everglades rat snake.

thanks


----------



## gazz

Voodoo Royal Morphs said:


> I been and brought an adult male rat snake today with the hopes of breeding my adult female corn with him in the future and wondering what would they produce. The female corn is an amel and the male rat snake is a grey rat snake crossed with a everglades rat snake.
> 
> thanks


Amel corn X Hybrid Rat snake = Hybrid Rat snake HET Amel.


----------



## Morphene

Voodoo Royal Morphs said:


> I been and brought an adult male rat snake today with the hopes of breeding my adult female corn with him in the future and wondering what would they produce. The female corn is an amel and the male rat snake is a grey rat snake crossed with a everglades rat snake.
> 
> thanks


 
Personally I would cross the ♂ rat snake to a ♀ Everglades or albino Everglades ratsnake & see what effect you get from the Grey ratsnake influence. Plus the offspring would be het for albino too 
Cross the F1s to each other or back to the parents - that would be cool to see what hybrids/appearance you get!


----------



## gazz

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Personally I would cross the ♂ rat snake to a ♀ Everglades or albino Everglades ratsnake & see what effect you get from the Grey ratsnake influence. Plus the offspring would be het for albino too
> Cross the F1s to each other or back to the parents - that would be cool to see what hybrids/appearance you get!


The corn is a pure Amel corn.The rat snake is already a grey rat snake/everglades rat snake hybrid.

So.

Amel corn X grey rat/everglades rat Hybrid = Hybrid rat snake HET Amel.


----------



## Morphene

gazz said:


> The corn is a pure Amel corn.The rat snake is already a grey rat snake/everglades rat snake hybrid.
> 
> So.
> 
> Amel corn X grey rat/everglades rat Hybrid = Hybrid rat snake HET Amel.


 
Yep 

But instead I would cross the ♂ Everglades x Grey ratsnake to a ♀ Everglades or albino Everglades.

I wouldn't cross it to the ♀ amel corn at all.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs

thank you for the replys but i only have the amel she and the rat are both my girlfriends and i am breeding them for the exsperience.


----------



## Morphene

Voodoo Royal Morphs said:


> thank you for the replys but i only have the amel she and the rat are both my girlfriends and i am breeding them for the exsperience.


Cool 

Enjoy it - but are you planning to keep them all?..or do you have a place for some/all of them to go to?

When I crossed my ♂ Grey rat snake to my ♀ Hypo corn snake, I got a load of aggressive & snappy hatchlings lol...nothing like the corns I had bred before 
They reminded me of the film "Little Shop Of Horrors" with the young venus fly trap!


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Cool
> 
> Enjoy it - but are you planning to keep them all?..or do you have a place for some/all of them to go to?
> 
> When I crossed my ♂ Grey rat snake to my ♀ Hypo corn snake, I got a load of aggressive & snappy hatchlings lol...nothing like the corns I had bred before
> They reminded me of the film "Little Shop Of Horrors" with the young venus fly trap!


I wasnt planning on keeping any of the hatchlings was planning on selling them.


----------



## paulh

Corn/rat hybrid hatchlings are worth about 5 cents USA, in my opinion.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs

paulh said:


> Corn/rat hybrid hatchlings are worth about 5 cents USA, in my opinion.


 
thats why everyone is entitled to there own opinion.

As it says earlyer its about gaining breeding exsperience not making cash.


----------



## carpetboy123

this is a rat x corn cross...








shes very pretty


----------



## gazz

carpetboy123 said:


> this is a rat x corn cross...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes very pretty


She is nice looking: victory:.Any idea what rat snake was involed ?.Do you have a head shot ?.


----------



## Ssthisto

Based on the colour, Gazz, I'd guess that there's Bairdi in that one.

As for "to get breeding experience" ... why not swap the male ratsnake for a male corn (or borrow a male corn from someone you trust) and produce hatchlings that, because they're *pure* corn, are more saleable?


----------

